

1996: VC firm Kleiner Perkins has long nurtured Internet enterprises - bootload
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/washtech/longterm/techinvest/stories/kleiner.htm

======
bootload
_"... Perhaps the most intriguing pillar of Kleiner's work, developed by
partner John Doerr, is what he has dubbed the Kleiner keiretsu. He uses the
Japanese word keiretsu to mean a network of companies that share experiences,
insights, knowledge and information – partly by relying on Kleiner partners as
the agents who dart from one company to another, spreading insights and
contacts along the way. ..."_

@curiousoffice made this link b/w YC now & KP of the 90's. [0] There are many
differences though, the key one being the costs to enter the market is much
lower & the technology is much cheaper.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/#!/curiousoffice/status/1876722729522462...](https://twitter.com/#!/curiousoffice/status/187672272952246273)

